# i found a bone yard



## okie32541 (Feb 26, 2011)

me,my wife and our 3 year old went out driveing today through some new woods and we came apon what looks like a dump site to me. in all i found 7 sculls and a ton of other bones
any one ever seen something like this before?



i also made my first ever stalk on an animal (pigs). i was able to get within 35-40 yards and was wearing a yellow shirt with boat shoes


----------



## deersled (Feb 26, 2011)

probaly just a spot where previous hunters would dump the carcasses after processing. pretty cool find. some nice skulls and jawbones.


----------



## Washington95 (Feb 27, 2011)

May be like the fabled Elephant Grave Yard except it's where hogs go to die?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2011)

FUN DAY!!!  Nice pics too!  Too bad ya didnt have a rifle to shoot one of them pigs with


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great pics!  Hogs are strange.  Sometimes you can creep up on them real quiet-like and in the open and they'll totally ignore you if they are eating.  Other times, they'll catch you long before you have a shot opportunity.  I snuck up on a sow and some piglets last summer and got within about 10 yards.  It was near a busy road on Fort Benning and there was no way I was going to risk getting locked up for taking my gun out and shooting them.

We have a dump spot we share with another hunting club on the private land we lease.  All the guts and un-eatables go there.


----------



## garnede (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there such a thing as part of a pig not being edible? Except the contents of the intestines.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Both of the skulls in the pic look like they have a small hole in em.  Looks to me like they were shot in a pen,  classic butchering style.  Probably just used as a dump site by a local.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 4, 2011)

garnede said:


> Is there such a thing as part of a pig not being edible? Except the contents of the intestines.



Okay, if we want to be technical.  I've never actually eaten feral swine bones, hide, or anything from the gut pile.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Both of the skulls in the pic look like they have a small hole in em.  Looks to me like they were shot in a pen,  classic butchering style.  Probably just used as a dump site by a local.



x2.  Sure is a cute little one you have there.


----------



## okie32541 (Mar 6, 2011)

thank you fellows, i am still a newby the world of hunting. with that being said i never even thought about someone bringing them out to dump the carcus, i guess you have to put them some where.thanks for the info keep it comein


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 7, 2011)

okie32541 said:


> thank you fellows, i am still a newby the world of hunting. with that being said i never even thought about someone bringing them out to dump the carcus, i guess you have to put them some where.thanks for the info keep it comein



Yeah.  Dead animal remains really crud up the garbage can.


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 7, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> FUN DAY!!!  Nice pics too!  Too bad ya didnt have a rifle to shoot one of them pigs with



X2 on the rifle


----------



## RGRToon (Jul 4, 2011)

We have a spot across from Uchee Creek that we call the boneyard, each Nov we have a deer camp and take the gut piles across 101st and dump them.  When I was on the eratication effort trapping pigs sometimes I would have ten in a trap in July, after removing their tails I would let the circle of life occur. My guess would be its from hunters/trappers.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 5, 2011)

garnede said:


> Is there such a thing as part of a pig not being edible? Except the contents of the intestines.



i guess you could eat it if ya wanted too
aren't ya supposed to make tools out of the bone though


----------



## Jim P (Jul 10, 2011)

Better watch sneaking up on mama pig with babies


----------



## CAL (Jul 10, 2011)

CowtownHunter said:


> x2.  Sure is a cute little one you have there.



That is definitely a X2!


----------

